# متطلبات الامانه لاعتماد المخططات من الدفاع المدنى civil defence requirements



## mohamed mech (8 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم
قبل ان ترسل المخططات للاعتماد من الامانة فى السعودية 
عليك ان تتاكد من استيفاء متطلبات الدفاع المدنى الموجود بمقر البلدية

و لكم فى الرابط التالى تلك المتطلبات

http://www.4shared.com/file/J-y0Hqyb/CIVIL_DEFENCE_KSA_2011_---_BAL.html

ارسلنا مخططات مبنى للاعتماد فطلبوا موافقة الدفاع المدنى فقمنا بتقديم المخططات للدفاع المدنى فقدم لنا متطباته​


----------



## عادل ابراهيم 60 (9 يناير 2011)

أشهد الله أن أحبك في الله


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (9 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي . وشكرا


----------



## mohamed mech (9 يناير 2011)

عادل ابراهيم 60 قال:


> أشهد الله أن أحبك في الله


 
احبك الله الذى احببتنى فيه يا هندسة​


----------



## mohamed mech (9 يناير 2011)

نصير عبد الرزاق قال:


> بارك الله فيك يا أخي . وشكرا


 
و اياك يا هندسة و دائما نتعلم منك


----------



## aati badri (9 يناير 2011)

عادل ابراهيم 60 قال:


> أشهد الله أن أحبك في الله


 
ومين ما يحبش م م م
احبكما


----------



## محب الحرمين (9 يناير 2011)

انا احبكم جميعا في الله


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (9 يناير 2011)

,جزاكم الله كل خير
موضوع غاية في الأهمية و أعتقد ان الكثير منا في انتظاره


----------



## م. رياض النجار (9 يناير 2011)

وأنا أحببتكم في الله


----------



## mohamed mech (9 يناير 2011)

اللهم اجعل جمعنا هذا جمعاً مرحوما

و إجعل تفرقنا من بعده تفرقاً معصوماً

" اللهم أشهد انى أحببتهم فيك "​


----------



## محمد ميمو محمد (21 سبتمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## hikal007 (30 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك يا هندسه فعلا الموضوع فى غاية الاهميه


----------



## nofal (1 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## mohamed mech (1 مايو 2012)

محمد ميمو محمد قال:


> *جزاك الله خيرا*​





hikal007 قال:


> بارك الله فيك يا هندسه فعلا الموضوع فى غاية الاهميه


و بارك الله فيكم جميعاً
​


----------



## عاطف 58 (2 مايو 2012)

اللهم إجعلني مع هذا الجمع المتحاب فيك لوجهك الكريم - وجاز عمنا المهندس / mohamed mech عنا خير الجزاء .


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (8 يونيو 2012)

زادكم الله من فضله و حبه و علمه و أفاض عليك و علي المسلمين من رحمته و فضله و بركته و غوثه


----------



## كايرو ستيل قطر (3 مارس 2013)

الف مبروك


----------



## Ahmed meca 88 (21 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا
برجاء اعادة الرفع


----------

